# Well at least he didn't live to tell about it !!!!



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Serves that f*cking a-hole right....."released early for good behavior"
Once a thug always a thug..... until death !!!

Felon killed in botched Torrance jewelry store robbery linked to slaying of elderly couple - LA Times


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

A story with a happy ending!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Enter Al Sharpton, Obama, Holder, Jesse, and a host of other race hustlers.

"He was a good boy... I can't believe this happened. He served his time and was turning his life around. Why did the store owner have to shoot him?"

If we remove two demographic groups from the picture, our violent crime rate would be lower than England, Germany, and a host of other nations to which we are compared by those seeking to disarm us. That should tell you something but then, few are willing to mention this for fear of being called all sorts of vile names and ostracized from "polite" society.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Strange, how did the criminal obtain a firearm. California has such strict gun laws don't ya know.......


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

So tired of these scenarios. And, SouthernBoy is right...it's the "dirty little secret" that nobody wants to admit.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> Enter Al Sharpton, Obama, Holder, Jesse, and a host of other race hustlers.
> 
> "He was a good boy... I can't believe this happened. He served his time and was turning his life around. Why did the store owner have to shoot him?"
> 
> If we remove two demographic groups from the picture, our violent crime rate would be lower than England, Germany, and a host of other nations to which we are compared by those seeking to disarm us. That should tell you something but then, few are willing to mention this for fear of being called all sorts of vile names and ostracized from "polite" society.


I just learned this term from another forum & I like it. He was a "Dindu nuffin."


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

It amazes me that anyone could possibly think that a first degree burglary is not a dangerous criminal act. The people who write the California criminal code should wake up in the middle of the night with a criminal in their bedroom and tell me what they think.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BigCityChief said:


> It amazes me that anyone could possibly think that a first degree burglary is not a dangerous criminal act. The people who write the California criminal code should wake up in the middle of the night with a criminal in their bedroom and tell me what they think.


Ah but it's not nice to try to realize reality. Doing so might make you see what really exists.

In Virginia, burglary is one of the five felonies to which a deadly response is a justifiable act. And you are dead on correct. Waking up to someone in your home who is not suppose to be there can shake one's foundations to the core. It has not happened to me yet but in the event it does, I am going to do my best to make sure my wife and I come out on top.

*"Because the crime of which Bailey was convicted was not violent or serious, he was eligible under Penal Code Section 2933 to receive 50% credit or a day's credit for each day served, Patino said."*

FWIW, robbery is also one of the five felonies to which a deadly force response is a justifiable act. It's good to know that we have a lot more common sense here in Virginia than was passes for borderline ignorance with the legal system in California.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Enter Al Sharpton, Obama, Holder, Jesse, and a host of other race hustlers.
> 
> "He was a good boy... I can't believe this happened. He served his time and was turning his life around. Why did the store owner have to shoot him?"
> 
> If we remove two demographic groups from the picture, our violent crime rate would be lower than England, Germany, and a host of other nations to which we are compared by those seeking to disarm us. That should tell you something but then, few are willing to mention this for fear of being called all sorts of vile names and ostracized from "polite" society.


A criminal is a criminal and sometimes they get what they have coming, which just might be their demise. This country and this world would be better if we could remove quite a few demographic groups but that might not be politically correct to say either and just might wipe out a few of us too.


----------

